# Formular wird nicht gesendet.



## Scaleo (6. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich habe hier ein Forular was an mich geschickt wird wenn einen person meinen cs Clan beitreten möchte, aber irgendwie wird das formular nicht verschickt könnt ihr mir helfen?
hier ist der quelltest der html datei:


> <html>
> 
> <head>
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">
> ...


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Februar 2005)

Bist du sicher, dass auf dem Server die Frontpage-Server-Erweiterungen installiert sind und du diese verwenden darfst?


  Ansonsten.... es dürfte nicht viel bringen, jedes Formularfeld in ein eigenes Formular zu packen.

  Gesendet wird das Formular mit dem gedrückten Submit-Button, und dieses enthält nichts.... ausser dem Submit-Button.

  Vielleicht schaust du dir das  Ganze in der Frontpage-Hilfe nochmal genau an.


----------



## kurtparis (6. Februar 2005)

Warum benutzt du nicht lieber PHP zum versenden? Mit dem Frontpage-Schrott riskierst du nur Probleme


----------



## Scaleo (6. Februar 2005)

in php? da habe ich noch weniger ahnung von? wie könnte ich das denn in php machen? mit welchem programm?


----------



## redlama (7. Februar 2005)

Was meinst Du mit "mit welchem programm?"?
Du musst einfach nur ein Script schreiben, welches die Formulardaten versendet.
Und dabei solltest Du, wie Sven schon sagte, alle Formularfelder und den Submit Button in ein einziges Formular legen.
Wenn Du mit dem PHP Script Probleme hast, da wird Dir im PHP Forum mit Sicherheit weitergeholfen.

redlama


----------

